# direct rendering yes or no

## hajmon7

hi 

i installed gento for very first time.

i have problem with my Nvidia 8400M G

in Nvidia-settings gui i have:

 *Quote:*   

>  Direct Rendering: No

 

but in console app glxgears | grep direct 

i have

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: Yes

 

so what should i believe ?

is there any other way to check for direct rendering ?

i installed sauberaten , its working like a charm in 1920x1080 resolution but i read that it runs on software rendering.

thanks in advice

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

----------

## hajmon7

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5450_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Feb 2010 19:15:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://mirror2.corbina.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.wheel.sk/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa autoipd avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo external-fuse extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg kdrive ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pcre pdf perl php png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection samba sdl secure-delete session sip slp spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wav win32codecs x264 x86 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

xorg.conf :

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@hajmon)  Tue Feb 23 23:06:36 CET 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8400M G"

#    Option    "UseEDID"   "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log :

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux hajmon 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #5 SMP Sat Feb 27 01:11:04 CET 2010 i686

Build Date: 24 February 2010  12:27:14AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 28 10:55:46 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0428:1043:1513 nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M G] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.53  Tue Dec  8 20:47:42 PST 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.53  Tue Dec  8 19:16:02 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

(**) Feb 28 10:55:48 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Feb 28 10:55:48 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Feb 28 10:55:48 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8400M G (G86M) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.86.38.00.36

(II) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8400M G at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     Seiko (DFP-0)

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1)

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Seiko (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Seiko (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Display Device found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-1

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     mode "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1280x720".

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     mode "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "720x576".

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     mode "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1280x720".

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     mode "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

(WW) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "720x576".

(II) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(II) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

(II) Feb 28 10:55:49 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

(--) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is new

(II) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI display change hotkey events.

(II) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Feb 28 10:55:50 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute axes

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam

(**) USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam: always reports core events

(**) USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam: Found keys

(II) USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# eselect opengl list

```

----------

## hajmon7

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

----------

## ufoman

Long shot - try adding

```

Section "DRI"

      Mode 0666

EndSection

```

at the end of your xorg.conf.

----------

## hajmon7

 *ufoman wrote:*   

> Long shot - try adding
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "DRI"
> ...

 

this dont resolve the problem

I discovered that when I log on normal user, kill gdm and startx from a root,

direct rendering =yes in both glxgears and nvidia-settings

so this may be some priviledges problem.

----------

## cach0rr0

have you added your normal user to the 'video' group?

```

$ ls -alh /dev/dri/card0

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 Feb 27 23:44 /dev/dri/card0

```

i know you have to do this with Intel drivers in order to use hardware acceleration; I am unfamiliar with what nvidia requires, but that'd be the first place I'd look.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, can you post this :

```

$ groups

```

----------

## hajmon7

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> $ groups
> ...

 

eureka it works. 

after adding my normal user to group video.

```

gpasswd -a hajmon video

```

thanks for all help

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

